
Japanese astronaut Norishige Kanai worried by growth spurt - onuralp
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-42618786
======
onuralp
Well, when I read this on the news I was fascinated by the extreme growth (>4
standard deviation compared to growth experienced by an average astronaut),
however, it turns out that there was a measurement error.[0]

[0] [http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
asia-42630473](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-42630473)

